

LiquidWeb was down for 40 minutes and all I got was this tiny stinking update - _phred

<p><pre><code>   "A subset of customers were affected by an apparent power surge which took a UPS system offline and tripped the breaker protecting that system. Power has been restored to those affected. We are working to completely restore all services. We will provide regular updates via this support page. As always please feel free to contact us via ticket or by calling our toll-free support number."
</code></pre>
http://www.liquidweb.com/support/<p>During the outage, their phone support was down, and they did not respond to a helpdesk ticket, and their live chat was unavailable.  Heroic support this is decidedly <i>not</i>.<p>The closest thing to an update was a reply to my tweet (sent at the start of the downtime, thanks to Pingdom) 15 minutes into the downtime.  The decided lack of an apology on their part leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Ugh.
======
cperciva
_The decided lack of an apology on their part leaves a bad taste in my mouth._

To be fair, the apology might just be waiting until they've finished
investigating and know exactly what they're apologizing for.

